# Which oil can I use for a Jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K



## erick3a (Jan 29, 2010)

which Oil would be the best for a jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Which oil can I use for a Jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K (erick3a)*

something on VW's list.
I run valvoline synpower 5w-40. I got it from amazon since it ships free, and is 505 approved.
http://www.amazon.com/Valvolin...r=8-1


----------



## erick3a (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Which oil can I use for a Jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K (erick3a)*

I mean, 10 W 40 or 5 W 30??? which would be the best for this jetta 1999 2.0 4 Cl with 105 K


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Which oil can I use for a Jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K (erick3a)*

5w30 or 5w40


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Which oil can I use for a Jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K (erick3a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erick3a* »_I mean, 10 W 40 or 5 W 30??? which would be the best for this jetta 1999 2.0 4 Cl with 105 K

5W-40 oils are more likely to meet the VW 502.00 spec.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Which oil can I use for a Jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K (tjl)*

5W40


----------



## sameervr6 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Which oil can I use for a Jetta 1999 2.0 4 CL, 105 K (blacksmoke194)*

5w40 is you use on MK4 Jetta and brand name i recommend coastoral or Mobil1 i recommend


----------

